# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Parametros de calidad Mango de exportacion

## Roberto Salazar

Estimados amigos.
Cuales son los parametros de calidad que deben manejarse en el empaque de mangos de exportacion?
Algo parecido a lo que seria la CATEGORIA 1, algun miembro conoce de alguna ficha tecnica. 
GraciasTemas similares: VENDO PALTA HASS CALIDAD EXPORTACION MANGO KENT, CALIDAD EXPORTACION Y PARA PROCESO Contratamos - Auditor de Calidad y Exportacion Artículo: México: El mango, sin calidad para exportación Exportacion de mango

----------


## It agro innova

Estimado Roberto, 
a tu pregunta, en realidad los parametros de calidad lo define tu cliente (quien paga) como aspecto comercial (a mejor calidad mejor precio o mejores condiciones de pago) sin embargo el estandar en el control de calidad para el empaque de mango fresco (segun mi experiencia) y que debes tener en cuenta: 
1. defectos o daños 
    A. cosmeticos o leves: bajo nivel % de chapa, decolarcion superficial,  lenticelas, cicatrices, manchas por latex, etc.
    B. serios: antracnosis, pudriciones pedunculares, sin pedunculos, infecciones por insectos, etc.
2. aspectos fisico quimicos: °brix, temperatura de pulpa
3. otros aspectos: % PLU, uniformidad, % de chapa, textura, sabor, color de pulpa y olor 
----- debes tener en cuenta que los aspectos de calidad varian segun variedades, epoca de cosecha, zona de cosecha y manejo de post-cosecha, 
att.
Edwin Barranzuela Cornejo
It agro innova

----------

